# A differant lifestyle



## Lifestyle08 (Mar 15, 2012)

Always wondered just how many cruisers out there live more than one alternate lifestyle?

We have read that many go naked with at sea, on some beaches and in some anchorages. Are there any swingers out there too?

Send us a personal message if you don't want to post here...lol


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

I can't say about others but; On my boat we tend to wear more clothes than usual, because the sun burns & Bugs bite! Suntan lotion & bug spray only helps. Then there is the cold & the rain, I suggest you keep your cloths on!....Dale


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

I remember reading in a magazine once a long time ago about a cpl who brought on crew for a long crossing. Only to find out a few days into the trip the guy refused to put any cloths on. I think it was a South pacific trip so for 2 weeks they had to try and avoid this naked guy. Who as they put was very unattractive, esp with his cloths off. They had to change the watch scd. so the captains wife hardly ever had to see him.

Although the story sounds like a nightmare I guess in the end they ended up having fun. Just another crazy day cursing they said.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

I crewed across the med from Greece .An older captain's girl friend is really fat and pregnant by her younger boyfriend . They are both on board for some time while skipper was in Holland. Eaten most of the provisions while anything not below is stolen by the locals: like genny sheets. Skipper comes back to a cold bunk,meets a woman at a bar and invites her to come to Sardinia. I'm on the dock asking to crew and was pointed down the quay to this 57 ft fastnet racer.(back in 39) They say 'Sure , jump aboard). Off we drift , no engine ,little food and they are all crazy Our 'cook ' is sea sick, morning sick and can't be below (frightened) and can't be on deck (waves frighten her) The Engish woman takes affront to the captains advances.Spends hours in the fore peak doing the primevil scream The soon to be father speaks only Dutch and is introverted anyway The captain,while an excellent sailor, is really strange (and pissed off) Rough weather ,boat leaks ,hand pump every watch but could she sail.A fairly eventful trip to Messina where I continued my walkabout. Is that alternate or what?


----------

